# Wii U Spiele installieren ?



## Bubu (26. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute!
Ist es eigentlich möglich Wii U Spiele vom Datenträger auf den internen Speicher (oder auch auf externen Speicher) zu installieren, oder ist das grundsätzlich nicht möglich ?

MfG   Bubu


----------



## dgcss (27. Dezember 2012)

die frage kannst du dir gerne selbst beantworten .... Die Weisse Konsole hat zwischen 2-5 GB freien Speicher (Bin mir nicht sicher) und die schwarze hat 25 GB freien Speicher .
Nun der Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl .........
Trommelwirbel........
.........
-------
Die Spiele sind auf BlueRay DVDs (min 25 GB) auch wenn sie nicht voll beschrieben sind.

Auch dazu steht in der Bedienungsanleitung oder bei der Install des EShops etc das man zum Downloaden von Spielen eine Externe Festplatte oder SD Karte mit entsprechend viel Speicher benötigt

Wenn du so illigale Sachen wie Homebrew chanel wie bei der Alten WII meinst sowas ist dort noch nicht möglich (auch wenns schon einen Teilerfolg gibt).
*hust wenn du doch ne SpieleCD hast warum dann den speicher vollrotzen


----------



## GreatDay (27. Dezember 2012)

Bitte keine Lügen verbreiten, die Hombrews an sich sind nicht illegal.
Und selbst wenn eine BluRay (nicht BlueRay DVD) 25GiByte groß ist, heißt es nicht, dass das Spiel auch so groß ist sondern höchstens das soviel Speicher reserviert wird und zweitens ist es meistens möglich die tatsächliche Größe der Spieldatei zu komprimieren

Gruß
GreatDay


----------



## dgcss (27. Dezember 2012)

Naja die Veränderung des Systems ist bei Nintendo genau so wenig erwünscht wie bei X-Box und führt direkt zu einer Lebenslangen Sperre. Mit Illigal meinte ich auch nicht den HB-Ch sondern die Sachen wofür man ihn Installiert  99% Nutzen den Homebrew nunmal um Nichtgekaufte Spiele aus dem Netz (Isos + Wads) spielen zu können und das ist nunmal Illegal. Für was sollte er auch sonst gut sein , ausser man hat beide beine im Krieg verloren und will nicht 1x in 3 std die Spiele cd wechseln.

Zu der größe habe ich auch dabei geschrieben "Auch wenn sie nicht komplett beschrieben sind" dennoch sind sie sehr groß und das wäre bei BlueRays eine max Größe von 50GB wobei momentan bei Nintendo nur die kleine Variante von 25 GB genutzt wird.Selbst wenn nur 13 GB auf der BR wären würde dann nur 1 BR auf der Konsole passen ....und das lediglich auf der Premium Version ... auf der weissen würd nichtmals 1 passen.
Zur komprimierung , da wären wir wahrscheinlich wieder auf rechtlichen Kriegsfuß , da man die Inhalte "verändert".

Und da die Frage war "Ist es eigentlich möglich Wii U Spiele vom Datenträger auf den internen  Speicher (oder auch auf externen Speicher) zu installieren, oder ist das  grundsätzlich nicht möglich ?"
Wäre die antwort wahrscheinlich nein , da man 
1)keine Einzelnen Files rüberziehen kann. 
2)Selbst als iso würde es dir nichts nützen da die Un-Umgeänderte WII-/ U keine ISOs kennt und 
3) selbst wenn du sie umändern würdest damit sie Isos erkennen würde , hättest du immer noch keine möglichkeit diese Lauffähig abzuspielen da es kein Wii-U hack / HB oder Modchip etc gibt ...... nur lediglich für den Wii-Mode aber darüber kannste keine Wii-U spiele abspielen.
4) es sinnlos ist ....selbstbei einer WII (ohne U). Da kann man genau so gut die CD direkt im Laufwerk lassen anstatt das spiel auf dem Speicher liegen zu haben (mehr wie 1 passt ja nicht)
5) wäre da echt nur ein externer Datenträger (Festplatte) sinnvoll aber nicht auf das Gerät selbst

***EDIT***
Um nur mal den Rechtlichen aspekt vom HB nochmal näher zu kommen..... Das Programm ist legal , das Verwenden nicht ganz , da man mit dem Erwerb der Konsole mit Nintendo ein Nutzerabkommen eingeht (Vertrag) was einen jegliche Änderungen im und an den System sowie der Lizensierten Software angeht. Von soan ist das mit dem Illegal evtl von mir doch nciht so falsch gewesen auch wenns wie o.b. anders gemeint war.


----------



## Bubu (27. Dezember 2012)

Eigentlich wollte ich bloß wissen ob ich Spiele, die ich im Fachmarkt gekauft habe, auf den internen Speicher kopieren kann um z.B. die Ladezeiten zu verkürzen (oder damit vielleicht die Texturdarstellung verbessere).
So wie ich das mit meinen gekauften XBox360 Spielen auch mache. Was manchmal richtig was bringt (siehe RAGE oder MAFIA 2).
Das der Wii U Datenträger bis 25 GB fassen kann weiss ich auch selber. Aber z.B. Games wie Nintendo Land oder Super Mario Bros U liegen bei 3-4 GB, FIFA 13 und ZombiU bei rund 6 GB.
Statt dessen werden hier Abhandlungen über illegale oder vielleicht doch legale Wii U Hacks geschrieben.
Man Leute, Ihr solltet nicht so viel schwarz sehen.
Ich werde nun wohl bei Nintendo selber nachfragen !

MfG   Bubu


----------



## dgcss (28. Dezember 2012)

hab dir doch das korrekte geschrieben. mit einer Normalen WII-U ohne Zusätzlichen Programmen kannst du erst garnicht die daten auf die WII-U bekommen. (Nur über umwege Einlesen am PC und dort Image etc erstellen -> auf Wechseldatenträger packen -> in die Wii-U einspeisen) aber selbst das bringt dir nichts da die Wii-U keine Images oder ähnliches Erkennt ...

Also war das doch ein ganz klares* NEIN *


----------



## Bubu (28. Dezember 2012)

Alles klar. Danke nochmal für die letzte Antwort.

MfG   Bubu


----------

